
Better graphics card “Nvidia NVS 310” OR “Nvidia  Quadro 4000”? - mk48
I just want to buy a graphics card for my 3D programming (DirectX) which is better graphics card &quot;Nvidia NVS 310&quot; OR &quot;NVIDIA Quadro 4000&quot;?
======
mk48
I will go with Nvidia NVS 310.

